# Sponsorship



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

We are seeking sponsorships big and small from local or out of town companies. We promote you by social media, this forum and on our jerseys. Please PM me for more information. Here is our tournament schedule and our pages!! Thanks for your interest 

May 17-18 Optimist Tournament Gulf Breeze
June 6th and 7th Sacroma Gulf Breeze 
June 12-15 Bill Hargraves Tournament 
Flora Bama 12-14 June Orange Beach 
June 21 and 22 Budlight Tournament Pensacola Beach 
July 18 ECRC in Navarre
August 15 is ECRC in Panama City



https://www.facebook.com/TeamSouthbound
http://instagram.com/teamsouthbound/
https://twitter.com/TeamSouthbound


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

You can get your logo on our jerseys and receive advertising benefits for only $50. That's cheap advertising, let us help you and you will be helping us at the same time. PM me or ask me questions on here, thanks!!


----------

